# I'm back and need New Ideas!



## JayBird (Apr 5, 2006)

It has been a while since i've been back here! Many things have happened in my families lives, and I was distracted for a while...... But things are better now, so i can begin to focus on creating myself a Homing pigeon loft of my own, and have fun..
What i am looking for is photos of different small lofts that people may have or started out with to give me good ideas of what i want. i've tried searching web sites, but I could spend hours doing that and not find much...
If anyone has pictures they'd share, that would be great!

Thanks... Jay(bird)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know exactly what you are looking for but visit the link below. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and you'll see various versions of the same loft. 
We have pictures of our lofts on our web site too, but one is pretty big. The other was patterned after the one on the link provided, just built bigger and modified some.



http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would also look at lovebirds widowhood loft for ideas. I also saw an interesting floor in a loft the other day. It was 1x2s laid on their sides separated by small 1x2 blocks. A good cheaper alternative to grated flooring.


----------



## JayBird (Apr 5, 2006)

*thankyou*

Cool... that site is exactly what i had in mind! Some were too big for me starting out, but others were perfect! Thankyou for showing me that!
Now off to start planning and designing! JayBird


----------

